# gold ps3 slim is golden



## shito (Dec 9, 2009)

yes people very, very cheap, only U$4999
source: http://kotaku.com/5422304/excuse-me-my-lor...en-ps3-is-ready


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 9, 2009)

With that kind of money, I can buy Xbox360 elite + two wireless controller and one wired controller. Buying about 10 good Xbox360 games; A Nintendo Wii, 4 Wii remotes and Wii + motion for each controller, A classic controller, 20 good Wii games; A DS Lite and DSi, 30 good DS games. A 30 inch plasma screen TV. 

Still I have some money left (About 400 bucks left) but yeah...


----------



## shito (Dec 9, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> With that kind of money, I can buy Xbox360 elite + two wireless controller and one wired controller. Buying about 10 good Xbox360 games; A Nintendo Wii, 4 Wii remotes and Wii + motion for each controller, A classic controller, 20 good Wii games; A DS Lite and DSi, 30 good DS games. A 30 inch plasma screen TV.
> 
> Still I have some money left (About 400 bucks left) but yeah...


or if you're in Brazil you can buy a used car


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

Who would buy this?


----------



## injected11 (Dec 9, 2009)

shito said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DID pay that for my last car!


----------



## alidsl (Dec 9, 2009)

Me wants *drools*


----------



## Law (Dec 9, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Who would buy this?



Fiddy cent would probably buy 10.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 9, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Who would buy this?


C3PO.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 9, 2009)

SHIIIINEY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's next, diamond ?


----------



## da_head (Dec 9, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lol'd.


----------



## shito (Dec 9, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> SHIIIINEY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


diamond/pearl/platinum, ruby/saphire, red/blue/yellow/green, silver/crystal... oh wait...


----------



## Sstew (Dec 9, 2009)

shito said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. I'd prefer the FF edition over this any day.


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2009)

Sstew said:
			
		

> shito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that coming to USA/UK?


----------



## OmerMe (Dec 9, 2009)

This looks gross. o-o


----------



## Satangel (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks quite nice IMHO actually.

But this is just a collectors item, if I would be super rich, I would buy it.
Just to put it in a glass box and admire it.


----------



## Sstew (Dec 9, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only announced for Japan so far.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 9, 2009)

Thing is all your other stuff like Wii, Xbox, TV, Cinema system would be scared off by it


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Dec 9, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lol'd 2nd.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't want it and have the money to buy it, I'm spending most of it on a new laptop with Windows 7 instead of a solid gold PS3 which is a waste.


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 9, 2009)

to my dad,the ps3 is already "Golden"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Rather than Nintendo's "IT PRINTS MONEY!" policy, it looks like Sony are going with "IT IS MONEY!"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2009)

what a complete bs waste of $!!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2009)

A) Anyone got any gold-colored spray paint. I've got some less-than-legal ideas going...
B) ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

Black had better watch out, PlayStation 3 Gold is coming.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 9, 2009)

silver would be more lucrative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



give me a golden ps3, scratch the gold varnish off from it, and i will buy it .. perhaps
a waste of money


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 9, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> silver would be more lucrative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it'd be funny if it looked gold under the black design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Get PS3.
2. Scratch the black surface off.
3. PS3 looks golden.
4. Exploit buyers.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 9, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rather than Nintendo's "IT PRINTS MONEY!" policy, it looks like Sony are going with "IT IS MONEY!"



I lol'd


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome! This will go perfectly with my Gold 50" plasma TV


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 9, 2009)

I found the website of the people releasing this:

Computer Choppers


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 9, 2009)

5 grand. i could have a nice car for that price. a nice used car that is. or maybe new...


----------



## Davess (Dec 9, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fiddy cent buy anything


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Dec 9, 2009)

Come back when you have news of a platinum one :3


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 9, 2009)

people will pay money for this thing! i'll buy and sell it (i already have a fat one) I'LL BE RICH!!!
also if wii gets an transfar update like ps3 is with 3.15 then ill buy a black one and sell the white one


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 9, 2009)

Pretty stupid. I'd buy it if I had money like Reggie.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 10, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Awesome! This will go perfectly with my Gold 50" plasma TV



* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fix'd


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 10, 2009)

You just need this to match it.  



Spoiler: GOLD!











*EDIT*
From this site.


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

What the hell, a normal PS3 is cheaper than this, and does the exact same thing that this does. Who would want to buy this thing?


----------



## shito (Dec 10, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Who would want to buy this thing?


rich people? ps3 fanboys?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 10, 2009)

dont forget the gold wii.


----------



## shito (Dec 10, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> dont forget the gold wii.


as far i know it was made only one


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 10, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Who would buy this?


Queen elizabeth.
Well she did buy a golden wii.
http://gizmodo.com/5264715/queen-elizabeth...gold+plated-wii


----------



## shito (Dec 10, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she didn't buy it, it was given to her as gift


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2009)

for 5g's you could get.......A REALDOLL!


----------



## Cermage (Dec 10, 2009)

finally! golden bathroom scales! all mine!


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

shito said:
			
		

> edge199715 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly she was given shovelware along with the Wii.


----------



## Aman27deep (Dec 10, 2009)

lol at price!! ($4999!!!) but it looks pretty nevertheless


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 10, 2009)

What's next?
Gold Xbox360


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 10, 2009)

What if cops found out Queen Elizabeth hacked her Wii?


----------



## Raika (Dec 10, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> What if cops found out Queen Elizabeth hacked her Wii?


They follow suit?


----------



## Fat D (Dec 10, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> What the hell, a normal PS3 is cheaper than this, and does the exact same thing that this does. Who would want to buy this thing?


Well, it is about the price the original model had at launch.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 10, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> What if cops found out Queen Elizabeth hacked her Wii?


They'd force her to abdiicate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it's "awful joke time" already...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 10, 2009)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> What's next?
> Gold Xbox360


gold DSi with diamond studded stylus


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 10, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Mr.Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as the diamonds don't scratch the screen...


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 11, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Mr.Mysterio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about the opposite?  Diamond-studded DS with gold stylus?

*EDIT*
I guess they already do have a gold-plated DS (real gold, not the Zelda edition).  

Is there no end to this madness?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2009)

your fucking kidding me


----------



## DaMummy (Dec 13, 2009)

yes but the real question here is, is that gold ps3 moddable? if so it just might be worth that pricetag


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 13, 2009)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> yes but the real question here is, is that gold ps3 moddable? if so it just might be worth that pricetag



Um, you could probably buy like 50+ PS3 games and a PS3 for the price of a the gold PS3. And most games would take too long to download anyway.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 13, 2009)

same shit as a normal ps3, just gold
you could buy much better and more things with tht kind of money


----------



## LinkX9 (Dec 13, 2009)

Five grand for a golden PS3?

Quoting Ron Williams of the WWE..............

DAMN

I wouldn't be surprised if someone here got their hands on a golden PS3... no offense everyone.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2009)

Must everything be made of gold. Sheesh.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 13, 2009)

LinkX9 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if someone here got their hands on a golden PS3... no offense everyone.


probably

lot of spoiled people here


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> LinkX9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such as....(don't get offended) Rockstar and sometimes iFish. But I doubt they would try to get something like this. Way too darn expensive and not worth it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 13, 2009)

i dont like color, i like design
slim is pretty good be it black or white... i'd prefer a crimson colored PS3


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

Gold ps3's look like a lump of gold **** not a gaming console...


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 13, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> *Gold ps3's look like a lump of gold* **** not a gaming console...



No Shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imagine holding the controller of thing, it would be tooo slippy.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> devesh_zelda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup..i just joined and im not planning to get banned soon...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

devesh_zelda said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You *are* allowed to swear here, but just don't overdo it.

Ontopic: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU who the hell would buy that? $5000 is a little over my definition of an 'acceptable price'


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> You *are* allowed to swear here, but just don't overdo it.
> 
> Ontopic: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU who the hell would buy that? $5000 is a little over my definition of an 'acceptable price'


It would be nice to have an optional censor though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If normal PS3s make Sony lose money, is this the PS3: Bankrupt Edition?


----------

